# Recommend target bow sight



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

...


----------



## Tiyakai (11 mo ago)

No! at least you have to spend $200 or more.
You can buy pre owned parts, pre owned sigths arent cheap though!


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

the only one I know of that’s below 100 is the cartel brand sights they are cheaper Chinese models based of off old sights that were top of the line but quality can be hit or miss I know 2 people that have them and they are lights out but I know 2 that got them and they moved every shot


----------



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

You're gonna have to spend quite a bit more than 100. Ig you could keep an eye on the classifieds.


----------



## Tailpipe44 (5 mo ago)

Maybe look in classifieds for an old Sure-loc. sub $200 pop up from time to time as do less expensive scopes.


----------



## PhilSch (Apr 29, 2019)

Davis makes a very good target sight, last I looked they were $220. Great value without any shortcomings.


----------



## MrCoachJay (Aug 20, 2017)

I’m going to second the Davis site. My son has one on his Olympic recurve and I have one on my compound. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

This will not have the ability to slide in and out . But I have used them years on several bows. I am about as accurate with them as anything within reason. Later you can get a higher end sight and save this for a back up bow, back up sight . I keep several of them. If I pickup a bow and don't want to buy a sight right away, I just throw one of these on it. 








GWS AR-19 Sight


• Single pin adjustable sight provides the pin point accuracy modern archers require • Precisely machined from aircraft grade aluminum • 40" of super tough .019" green fiber optic material protected in a stainless steel pin tube • Teflon filled bushings • Tool-less, micro adjust windage • Highly...




lancasterarchery.com


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

throw all of this out the window if you're a leftie. for us it's buy whatever you can find (with wait times of months upon months) availability will dictate what you can get. i went to Lancaster and to find a sight that would marry-up with my scope, and i had one choice, and they only had two left (not Lancaster's fault). needless to say i pulled the trigger.


----------



## PhilSch (Apr 29, 2019)

Tailpipe44 said:


> Maybe look in classifieds for an old Sure-loc. sub $200 pop up from time to time as do less expensive scopes.


My friend just got a new Sureloc... It's already having problems with the adjuster not moving


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

For $100, watch the classifieds... I have a 20yr old SureLoc and wouldn't sell it for $100....


----------



## Jort2750 (2 mo ago)

Might be able to get something for around $200, but haven't really seen anything under. Is $210 for an older black gold competition fair?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Back in the 90s, I bought three Sure Loc sights made by Gibb for under $100 each. I still use them. They now cost $400 each and not as good. The government calls that a 13% increase in inflation. It was 400% increase in old math when I went to school. If you want to get a sight for under $100 today, you must find an idiot selling his old sight or buy one from China.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

for a scope, i just bought an Ultraview III and really like it, then you'll need to marry it up with a sight, i bought a Shibuya Ultima


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

Davis the System. $220 brand new and best IMO. Holds 3rd axis better than any other brand I’ve tried when attached to a violent Prevail😂😂😎


----------



## dg03041 (2 mo ago)

System by Davis is a fantastic sight. Wife and I both run them. Rock solid all the way around and awesome value for the price


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

i bought a Shibuya Ultima and am really happy with it. check out youtube reviews, but it's no where near $100. i don't think you'll find anything that you'll be happy with at that price, sorry


----------



## jeters66535 (Jun 19, 2020)

I've sold Sure-Loc Challengers in the past year for around $125 no scope. Bought a few Axcel CX for $250-275. You aren't going to find much that is worth having for $100 in the current market. Used Axcel stuff post Covid were bringing almost new prices because nothing was available. Good luck!!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw a Copper John ANTS a couple weeks back. I wish I had grabbed it.


----------

